
The Kibit rule system - llambda
http://jonase.github.io/kibit-demo/#2
======
stopthemadness
I hate what these slides do to my browser history.

~~~
CaveTech
Just completely destroyed mine to the point where I couldn't even get back to
HN after swiping my track pad.

------
b6
I really like tools like these! The one I use for Haskell is hlint[1].

1:
[http://community.haskell.org/~ndm/hlint/](http://community.haskell.org/~ndm/hlint/)

------
moomin
I note that the overtone jazz composition has been updated since this
presentation was put together. :)

------
FeatureRush
Hmmm

    
    
      (defrules my-rules
        [(+ ?x 1) (inc ?x)]
        [(- ?x 1) (dec ?x)])
    

Could something like that be shipped together with libraries and automagically
update and refactor my code on simple backward incompatible changes?

------
LogicX
At first I thought this would be talking about kibits, now collaborate:
[http://www.collaborate.com/](http://www.collaborate.com/)

------
mhewett
These are called rewrite rules and you can find a lot of previous work on this
to reference and build on.

~~~
jonase
The best source I've found is at
[http://rewriting.loria.fr](http://rewriting.loria.fr) which contains lots of
interesting papers.

